# OpenDocument-Tabelle mit Java lesen und schreiben



## oldmangloom (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich schreib das hier ins richtige Forum!
Ich würde gerne mit Java auf eine .ods-Datei zugreifen (OpenDocument-Tabelle).
Gibts da schon was? Soweit ich weiss kann man ja auf Excel-Dateien zugreifen.

Gruß, oldmangloom


----------



## Ullenboom (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Was genau möchtest du denn mit der ODS machen? Möchtest du einfach nur Elemente auslesen oder auch Grafiken/Formeln/Charts hinzufügen? Das Lesen ist recht einfach, da eine ODS, wie auch unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opendocument beschrieben, nur ein einfaches Java-Archiv ist. Das heißt, dass man in Java etwa mit java.util.zip.ZipFile die eigentliche Tabelle als XML auslesen kann und dann Zugriff auf die Werte hat. Es gibt auch eine Bibliothek http://odf4j.sourceforge.net/, doch da hat sich lange nichts getan.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## oldmangloom (8. Mai 2007)

Danke,

sowas wie odf4j war genau das was ich gesucht habe. Leider scheint das Projekt nicht
mehr zu existieren. So werde ich wohl mal den von dir beschriebenen Weg versuchen.
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß, oldmangloom


----------



## MartinRuopp (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo oldmangloom!

Es gibt zum Open Office ein ganzes Software Development Kit, das unter anderem eine sehr ausführliche Doku dabei hat. Open Office lässt sich damit auch von Java aus ansteuern. Es sind einige Beispiele dabei. Das ganze ist ziemlich komplex, aber vielleicht kannst Du was damit anfangen.

Die Adresse für den Download ist

http://download.openoffice.org/2.2.0/sdk.html

Gruß,
Martin


----------

